# Decoy Seminar



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

>Had the opportunity this past week to attend a 3 day decoy school hosted by Ft. Rucker, Al. MWD Section and Tarheel K-9.
> I was the only civilian PD handler who attended (free) and it was truly a great school. The classroom was quite enlightning and the actual field work was awesome. The staff of Tarheel really know their stuff about decoying! It ended with a decoy competition between the Army, Air Force with the Army picking up the trophy!!
> Being a retired MWD handler myself, I felt right at home with the 25 teams from both branches!! My partner (Grizzly) performed great in all training as well!
> Lastly who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks? I will be applying a few of the techniques taught during my next Patrol Dog Class!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Phil Dodson said:


> >Had the opportunity this past week to attend a 3 day decoy school hosted by Ft. Rucker, Al. MWD Section and Tarheel K-9.
> > I was the only civilian PD handler who attended (free) and it was truly a great school. The classroom was quite enlightning and the actual field work was awesome. The staff of Tarheel really know their stuff about decoying! It ended with a decoy competition between the Army, Air Force with the Army picking up the trophy!!
> > Being a retired MWD handler myself, I felt right at home with the 25 teams from both branches!! My partner (Grizzly) performed great in all training as well!
> > Lastly who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks? I will be applying a few of the techniques taught during my next Patrol Dog Class!



Thanks for the kind words Phil. Griz is a really nice dog. I had a great time due to the participation and interest of those attending. Good to get back close to the military for me. Enjoyable.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Phil you're cheating...more info...PLEASE!


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Phil you're cheating...more info...PLEASE!


And photos!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Matthew Grubb said:


> And photos!


 OK Matt and some of those shakey videos too!:mrgreen:
Where are those track laying girls?????


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Track laying girls translated means Dave in a bikini......not a good thing. I bet it was a good seminar though.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll do a lot of stuff for a dog or training...no banana hammock for this guy though. Especially track laying. I have had poison ivy for six months straight before from trailing and laying trails on both my ankles and wrists. Certainly don't want it that high up my thigh. I found out the secret to cure poison ivy for me. Apple cider vinegar. Twice a day on the affected area and the red was gone in a couple weeks. No itching.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

We have poison ivy here, and it is gone in two weeks anyway. Try putting on tecnu got it at walmart BEFORE you go out. Everytime I forget, I pay for it. Pretty good about stopping the itching. They have two kinds, I get the kind that has some sort of grit in it.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Phil, let me know when something is going on at ft Rucker. I'm about 30 minutes up the road.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

Sure will! They train Monday thru Friday all day, Patrol, Narc, Explosives. It is a great asset as the city I am employed in is right outside the gate.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Are you originally from this area Phil or were/are you stationed at rucker.


----------

